# Quality of the Laco leather strap



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought this Paderborn 42mm end of March 2013 through the Laco site. I'm a bit amazed to see the current wear and tear on the strap, especially after how careful I was and the fact that I haven't worn in that much (3 times a week for the past 1.5 year). I never used it in any activities such as sports, playing my guitar (I'm right handed, wear it on the left wrist so that doesn't matter) or even going out because I'm too cautious.

The 4th pic, that little strap, broke after 6-8 months. I own an Armani watch which I bought 8 years ago which is still intact. Different kind of leather? Better? Or perhaps I shouldn't expect too much from a strap worth 60 euro.


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

Same thing happened to me, I didn't like the strap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/few-new-owner-questions-1080680.html


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmh. To me it seems that the strap sits too loose on the spring bar so that it wobbles back and forth. Contact with the case here and there results in abrasion. A smaller strap should avoid abrasion.

With regards to the little strap I would like to know a bit more about the surroundings younhave worn the watch in. Usually humidity (sweat or any other moistness) might have damaged the stitching (mostly just one stitch).


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

It's the original strap and springbar. I just checked the watch again and when I moved the strap around it isn't even touching/scraping the case. I wear the strap perfectly tight.

I live in Europe, so the weather is the same as in Germany. I think the stitch just came loose from using it, I guess it's possible (bound?) to happen.



Hartig said:


> Same thing happened to me, I didn't like the strap.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/few-new-owner-questions-1080680.html


Thanks for the link. I'll guess I'll go with a Stowa replacement.


----------



## Mivonks (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine broke at the springbar fairly quickly on my Paderborn as well. Within weeks if I remember correctly. 

Part of the problem was I found the watch somewhat uncomfortable to wear, and it was either loose and flopping around my wrist, or too tight. I was constantly fiddling with it and stressing the strap as a result. Still, it took a ludicrously short time for it to tear. I was definitely unimpressed.


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

The quality of the LACO leather strap is definitely questionable...That was one of the first things I changed with mine. Apart from that, little complaints so far... I would recommend changing. I even considered Stowa straps lol


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I read somewhere the black Laco straps with rivets are a different type of leather than the dark brown ones. Any truth to that ? Is it more durable ?
Hoping to finally get one for Christmas this year.


----------



## Cheekeh Munkeh (Jun 23, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Hmmh. To me it seems that the strap sits too loose on the spring bar so that it wobbles back and forth. Contact with the case here and there results in abrasion. A smaller strap should avoid abrasion.


It's quite noticeable, and kinda surprising the degree to which the strap can shift. I wonder why they don't use larger spring bars, or make the hole in the straps smaller?

And the fact that the 60 euro strap on the more expensive models isn't any better, at least in that respect, than the cheaper strap on the Miyotas is also disappointing.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Horologic said:


> I read somewhere the black Laco straps with rivets are a different type of leather than the dark brown ones. Any truth to that ? Is it more durable ?
> Hoping to finally get one for Christmas this year.


This is my observation. The brown one broke in about 1 year, the black is softer and do not show signs of wear yet.


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Upon receiving my Laco, I immediately changed to the black Laco strap because I prefer it over the brown. I haven't had any issues with the black one and seems to be of good quality.


----------



## Politbeero (Sep 15, 2013)

Not too impressed with Laco's straps myself. 

The inner layer of the keepers peeled off after a year's worth of intermittent use.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

The original red strap that came with my Aachen was decent but the black closed loop one I got from laco was way better in terms of quality. Never had issues with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

I always have a new strap made for my timepieces. Stock straps are terribly made no matter what the price of the watch. I actually like this practice though. It tells me that the manufacturer is focusing on the watch and not the strap.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

I do find the same scuffing where the strap meets the case. Also there is some peeling at the edges of the strap where it is buckled.

Just an observation. Awaiting a Stowa strap, which is incoming. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvj (Nov 21, 2010)

Only had mine a few weeks now, but when I first got it I thought to myself "this leather strap is _really_ nice!"

Guess I still have much to learn!


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

Much better 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magura (Jun 7, 2014)

I just bought two 20mm closed loop Laco pilot straps, and sadly have to report, that the quality of Laco straps has gotten even worse.
Made of the poorest PU leather I've seen for a long time, spring bar holes twice as big as they should be in one of the straps, surface of the leather cracking after just a few days of wear. 
Chinese "quality" at its finest.
I was dumb enough to trust the marketing blub on the Laco website, stating made in Germany, amazing quality, and highest quality control.

50€ is a lot of money for something that is so poor, that it ends up in the bin.

Watch out!


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm I always thought the Laco straps were quite well made, at least feeling that way in my hand. I guess I haven't worn them enough. I will say that I agree the spring bar holes are far too big, especially considering the holes in a leather strap usually open up a bit over time.


----------

